# Wanted Dec 27 - Jan 3rd Orlando 1 bedroom 2 preferred (sleeps 4) with full kitchen



## ChameleonFamily (Dec 7, 2014)

$700 max.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2014)

You're aware that this forum has a maximum price of $100/night- $700/week?

Jim


----------

